# Battery Restoration



## zero9nine (Feb 13, 2000)

Is it possible to "restore" and original VW battery. I have a couple that are period correct for my 1990 and 1993 Corrados but neither will hold a charge. Any companies that can rebuild them? I doubt anyone is make replicas like they do for Muscle cars. 
Thanks
John


----------



## zero9nine (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Battery Restoration (zero9nine)*

anyone?


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

Open them up and pour all the water out, it will be acid for the most part, enough to make your skin itch. Clean all the corrosion and bare metal with isopropyl alcohol utilizing cheap nylon tooth brush when possible and a wire brush when required. Assemble it back together and use a mixture of distilled water and some form of electrolyte to fill the cells, then charge it.
That's it in a nutshell, not really hard at all.


----------



## zero9nine (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: (TheGolfClub)*

Will that really work? I'll try it.
Thanks


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

if the plates are bent then just give it up.


----------



## zero9nine (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: (TheGolfClub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGolfClub* »_Open them up and pour all the water out, it will be acid for the most part, enough to make your skin itch. Clean all the corrosion and bare metal with isopropyl alcohol utilizing cheap nylon tooth brush when possible and a wire brush when required. Assemble it back together and use a mixture of distilled water and some form of electrolyte to fill the cells, then charge it.
That's it in a nutshell, not really hard at all.

Where can I find electrolyte? I happen to have a Batteries plus franchise near by and they weren't any help.
Also, How do i know how much to use? Should I mix it first and then pour it into the battery?
http://www.skygeek.com/2qt-pak...oogle
Thanks
_Modified by zero9nine at 12:18 PM 11-27-2008_


_Modified by zero9nine at 12:21 PM 11-27-2008_


----------



## SpyderTB (May 4, 2008)

from reading the posts above do what is stated and they "Should" be ok but no promises. and why dont you just get a new Bat?


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (SpyderTB)*

The current VW batteries fit well in Corrados. I just bought a new one that is really nice. It even has handles.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (VR6V10)*

wow i did not know its that esay to rebuild a battery.. I never spent time to do it and douth it... lol unless i ever get stuck on cash


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry disappeared, yea... that is the short, quick, and easy way. At least it works for aircraft batteries.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (TheGolfClub)*

But u know what I heard.. Cuz in the mean time I was looking into this and will try it. I heard that all what you need to do is to shake the battery up and pour all the **** out of it (the liquid) and than top it up with battery acid and water.. I have bin told that is all what they do with rebuilt batteries.. Tell me if anyone tryed that out? And I will do the same as well


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

If you don't clean off the corrosion, your terminals and metal pieces that carry the current will not be as conductive, kind of like a dirty air filter.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (TheGolfClub)*

Theoreticaly, you could come up with a chemical equation that would allow you to put some chemical compound in the battery case in place of the acid, apply some electrical power to the plates via the battery terminals and reverse the lead sulfate buildup on the lead plates inside the battery. However, the two to three college chemistry courses necessary to undrstand which material to use would definitely cost MORE than a new battery from the dealer, installed.








Anyone had enough college chemistry to give this a whirl? Anyone get an A in High School chemistry and want to give it a whirl?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_Theoreticaly, you could come up with a chemical equation that would allow you to put some chemical compound in the battery case in place of the acid, apply some electrical power to the plates via the battery terminals and reverse the lead sulfate buildup on the lead plates inside the battery. However, the two to three college chemistry courses necessary to undrstand which material to use would definitely cost MORE than a new battery from the dealer, installed.








Anyone had enough college chemistry to give this a whirl? Anyone get an A in High School chemistry and want to give it a whirl?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't look here i am very bad at chemisty.. very bad.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

autozones keep the acid in stock, its around 6 bucks you'll prolly need two too fill a battery.


----------

